# JackRabbit Ranch



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

It has been a busy summer at the JackRabbit Ranch. So busy that I didn't have much time to spend on the computer. We remodeled our kitchen! It's beautiful. In the middle of that we had to have surgery on one of the dogs. He is now blind. I felt bad for him because he couldn't memorize the layout of the house because it kept changing due to the remodel. It is hailing here right now! I have been looking forward to slowing down a bit. Then Christy Goat starts wagging her tail off. She went on a date with a friends buck. Won't know if they got the job done until next month. We are waiting for the other two does to start wagging. I can't believe it is that time again. 
Suellen


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome back :hug: we missed you!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, you have been busy!! Hope your pup is healing and we hear about "due dates" soon!! Welcome back! :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

that picture is to funny :ROFL: 

glad to have you back :clap:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I've done a kitchen remodel or two in my life (another one coming up soon) and it's one of the most stressful times of your life! Pics?

Glad your dog is ok, he should adjust as soon as things settle down at your house. Good luck.


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

I agree your dog will adjust the new lay out of the house soon. Our black lab was blind the last year of her life and she was ok as long as we didn't leave any thing out that shouldn't be there. It was a great way for my kids to pick up after themselves. As to the remodel after we put an addition on our house I said never again It was one of the most stressfull times in my life!!!


----------

